# Don't drink and fjord!



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's an interestig pic I finally got a copy of from my dad. This was 1967 and my dad was the driver. My dad's buddy was on the roof ready to throw the signal if it got too deep! Well, this pic was taken a bit later after the truck had been pushed down the river, out of the 20 or so foot deep hole. The axle is caught on a rock. It's a new (then) Suburban if you couldn't tell. This was during the deer hunt and needless to say, the boys were a little intoxicated! They thought they could fjord the river to get to Dutch John. They actaully had to completely close the flow through the dam in order to get the truck out. They had their guns and stuff in the truck, so people who knew this would float the river and break the windows out of the truck. The current was too strong, so nobody could anchor onto the truck though.
My dad worked for a large shop in Salt Lake at the time, and this was a clients truck. After a week of attemps, they were finally able to get the truck out of the river. My dad drained the crankcase, tranny, etc..., added new fluids and actually drove this truck home. He had already bought the truck before they got it home (not much choice), and ended up driving this truck for years after. A hunter took this photo from on top of the mountain, years later my dad became friends with this person not knowing about the picture. Anyway, that's how my dad ended up with the picture.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats crazy


----------



## HunterGeek (Sep 13, 2007)

-_O- 
It seems your dad really knew how to have a good time. Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

That story sounds so familiar. I think Ive heard it from a hunting buddy.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm sure there's a few guys out there that have heard about it. It was in some of the newspapers back when it happend.


----------

